# Should I sell home or fix up and live there?



## debodun (Jun 6, 2014)

I am a 62 year old, retired, single female, an only child and no kids. I inherited my parent's 2500 sq ft Victorian home on a quarter acre lot in which I am now living (see photo) in upstate New York. However, it is getting to be a real hassle for me to upkeep with extensive indoor maintenance and yard work. My parents didn't keep up on the repairs and I'm spending my life savings trying to just do the essential fixes. Nothing, it seems, is "code" or it is a maintenance problem (e.g. no grounded electric outlets, plaster walls covered in wallpaper, damp cellar, extensive dry rot on exterior trim, etc.). I don't know whether to keep throwing money down this monstrosity, or even if I could sell it (because of so many problems) and get into an efficiency apartment or someplace where I don't have to worry about mowing the lawn, shoveling snow, raking leaves, leaking roof, painting trim, clogged drains and warped hardwood floors. I have a problem, though. The house is full of things my mother collected (vintage glassware, china, art, etc.) I talked to several real estate agents and they all said I have to clean out the clutter (more photos), so I've tried auctions, estate sellers and having lawn sales, but the dealers don't want to do my house contents and I am having a tough time even trying to sell it myself. Any suggestions? If you need more info, just let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 6, 2014)

Personally, I would sell it and get something I can easily maintain.  If it is costing you to fix it up all the time, then don't wait for an auctioneer to try to sell the contents - just donate them and take the tax credit.


----------



## Uff (Jun 6, 2014)

I'd sell the house and find something that is easier to maintain. Heating costs might be lower too. We don't need a big house as we get older. Best of luck debodun.


----------



## Fern (Jun 6, 2014)

The house has a lot of character but  as you say, needs some TLC. I would bite the bullet and sell it and keep any of your parents mementos that you treasure,the rest I'd give or sell to a charity shop, or the like.


----------



## Bettyann (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi Deb
I think all three ladies are right....keep what you want... and why don't you contact antique dealers and ask them if they would come to your house and look at them... Show them those pictures (you've got some gorgeous things!!) Most I know in Denver are GLAD to come out and take a look... get what you can for them...and then 2nd, give the rest away.. 
Seems to me, they would make LOVELY gifts to give to some people, too, who would treasure them.
I cringe to think what utilities would cost you in that house, unless they run more cheaply in upstate N.Y. Don't think you are doing something wrong to your parents by selling this house (that's what we tend to do sometimes! OK? OK! :love_heart: )
Good luck to you!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 6, 2014)

Are there any places where you live that will sell stuff on eBay for you? They take a percentage, but it's small. I wouldn't have the remotest notion how to eBay myself and then wouldn't want to be bothered with shipping it, too, but when DH and I had some things to unload, we went to a place in our little town of just 5000 people that put them on eBay for us, They took the pictures and then did the packing and shipping when things sold. I don't remember how much it cost, but it wasn't much.

Just glancing at the pictures, I think I saw depression glass, cranberry glass, a gateleg table and other things that people buy. I'm surprised that antique dealers wouldn't take the time to check out what you have. There could be some treasures amongst all the stuff worth some real money.

edited to add: As much as I'd like to live in my own house, I know that the upkeep and maintenance, the cost of repairs and utilities would wear me and my pocketbook out. Don't feel guilty about it if you decide to sell. It's unlikely that your parents would have wanted you to be chained to a house that you can't/don't want to take care of.  

There are apartments for seniors in almost every town. Rents are usually based on income but never more than 33% of your income. You'd have the advantage of being with others without having to live with others! In my hometown, the senior apartments even had a hairdresser and a barber who came in once a week at about half the cost of visiting one on your own. They also had a coin-operated laundry that was much cheaper than a Laundromat, two community rooms, a visiting nurse practitioner, and daily (free) bus service for people who needed to get to doctor's appointments, grocery store, etc.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jun 6, 2014)

I agree with the rest. Sell it and go the smaller low maintenance route. Its a nice older house and some young couple would probably enjoy tackling a project like that.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 6, 2014)

Rent a space in an antique mall...or consign it. Someone would love to sell that stuff for you! Then sell the home and buy something smaller that you can handle.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 6, 2014)

I'd contact several antique dealers, you may have too much for just one to afford. And then I'd contact HGTV.  Mybe one of their shows can work with you on repairs, listing, etc.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 6, 2014)

Have you considered an estate sale? There are people who will sell the entire contents of a house (except for the stuff that you want to keep, of course), take a percentage of the profits, but you still get most of it, and they cart away the rest.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 6, 2014)

Good idea Sunny.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 6, 2014)

debodun said:


> I am a 62 year old, retired, single female, an only child and no kids. I inherited my parent's 2500 sq ft Victorian home on a quarter acre lot in which I am now living (see photo) in upstate New York. However, it is getting to be a real hassle for me to upkeep with extensive indoor maintenance and yard work. My parents didn't keep up on the repairs and I'm spending my life savings trying to just do the essential fixes. Nothing, it seems, is "code" or it is a maintenance problem (e.g. no grounded electric outlets, plaster walls covered in wallpaper, damp cellar, extensive dry rot on exterior trim, etc.). I don't know whether to keep throwing money down this monstrosity, or even if I could sell it (because of so many problems) and get into an efficiency apartment or someplace where I don't have to worry about mowing the lawn, shoveling snow, raking leaves, leaking roof, painting trim, clogged drains and warped hardwood floors. I have a problem, though. The house is full of things my mother collected (vintage glassware, china, art, etc.) I talked to several real estate agents and they all said I have to clean out the clutter (more photos), *so I've tried auctions, estate sellers and having lawn sales, but the dealers don't want to do my house contents* and I am having a tough time even trying to sell it myself. Any suggestions? If you need more info, just let me know. Thanks.



She already said that was a no-go.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 6, 2014)

Debodun, 
Have an estate sale. There are regular folks that are not dealers that will come buy. Or, if you have time, list it on ebay. You can make money from that stuff. Trust me, I know. If you were not in NY, I would list it for you and take a percentage. But you are on the other side of the usa from where I am. 

Put an ad in craigslist and state you are having a sale with a lot of collectibles. Give your phone number in the ad for those who want a preview. Most will call you ahead of the sale and buy it prior to said sale. I hate seeing you just donate it when you could use the money it will fetch, on a new home. 

I cannot believe dealers don't want to do your house contents. That is unimaginable. 

Stick an ad in CL with the pics you took. Also, look on ebay and etsy and ruby lane what those items are selling for so you know how much to ask. Do not ask the selling price they are fetching. The buyers have to make a profit. Sell the sets as one lot...for half of what they went for online.

I would also look up consignment shops in your area. You will need book shelves, little tables, etc, to place the items on. You will have to maintain the space as well..unless you make arrangements with the owner of the antique mall. Better yet, go to one and meet with someone that already has a space and will sell it for you for a percentage.


----------



## Ina (Jun 6, 2014)

Good advice Kaya, Debodun do you have flea markets in your area? Visit one and see if you can find the vender that has been doing it the longest. Most of the venders have to go find stuff for their tables. Surely one would be happy for you to shlep all your goodies to him, or even for him to pick up so much merchandise in one stop. :wave:


----------



## Kaya (Jun 6, 2014)

Ina said:


> Good advice Kaya, Debodun do you have flea markets in your area? Visit one and see if you can find the vender that has been doing it the longest. Most of the venders have to go find stuff for their tables. Surely one would be happy for you to shlep all your goodies to him, or even for him to pick up so much merchandise in one stop. :wave:




Exellent!! Hubby does this all the time. He goes yard salin' every weekend, and stuff I don't want to list on ebay, he takes to the swap meet on Sunday and leaves it with someone there who sells it for him. He gives them half...which means they put a decent price tag on it. What doesn't sell, they take home and try again the following sunday.

GREAT suggestion, Ina!


----------



## Kaya (Jun 6, 2014)

I've got a wild idea! Why not have Denise come stay with you for 2 weeks and help you sell that stuff? She gets paid as things sell, has money to tuck away, and you have some help!


----------



## debodun (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions. It seems I hit the antiques market at a very bad time. Every antique person I've talked to says they aren't selling, so they can't buy anything right now. The one person that took anything wanted the best furniture, then ended up selling them for literally pennies. Garage sales are dead here in upstate NY. We had a community-wide garage sale a few weeks ago and I think 6 cars stopped all day. It was a lot of work for $15! I remember years ago on village-wide sale day, cars would be lining both sides of the street and people's yards would look like St. Peter's Square on Easter morning. It's not like that now. I made a web page showing things that are in the house. If you want to look, here the address (it may take a while to fully load since it has a lot of photos):
http://estatesaler.angelfire.com/


----------



## Harley (Jun 7, 2014)

I agree with everyone about getting out of the house. Find a nice smaller place, that is low maintenance. Where I live they have some nice senior communities. Maybe something like that..My best to you.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 7, 2014)

Geesh, that's a hard one.  I'm inclined to live as simple as possible, but the beautiful things would be hard to give up.  Maybe a compromise, like just sort out the things that mean most, and move into a smaller, comfy home.  That way you could relax, not blow all your dough, but still have some things you love to see, and show and tell too Denise


----------



## Kaya (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow! Good job!


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 7, 2014)

Move. Sell the headache. Sell the items in the house you don't want to keep. It will add $$$ to your personal account. Money you can use to live comfortably in a smaller, more modern home or apartment. You will be able to live more comfortably, which is most desirable for a woman of your youthful age.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 7, 2014)

It doesn't sound like you are emotionally attached to the house, and would prefer to live elsewhere,  so I think you should move in that direction. 
The people that sell houses usually don't do the contents, and vice-versa; so I would start with looking online for places that come and do antique auctions, and set up something with them to either sell it at your house, or take it to their sales building and sell it. Even a local auction company would probably do a special antique auction for you, and should have people that can pack and transport the antiques to the auction house.
The other way is like has been mentioned, check out the local antique consignment places and find someone to work with you. You might get more, but it will take longer than an auction.
Anything you want to keep should be put in storage until you sell the house and move if you are going to have sales at the house. 
Once the collectibles are out of the house, you should then be able to sell it. You might want to advertise it as a bed and breakfast possibility, and someone might make you an offer, antiques and all ??


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 7, 2014)

If there's a senior living place in your town and you really would prefer to move, I'd say apply now and get your name on the waiting list. Seems there's always a waiting list! While you're waiting, you have a place to live.

Maybe you could start with a room at a time sorting through the things that you wouldn't mind parting with. You can get an idea of their value by looking online. As you sort out each room, put the things for sale in one area, things for giveaway in another, things to keep in the last. By the time you're done, you'll have cleaned the room because you'll surely come across things that you simply choose to toss. Close the door and move on to the next room. Rinse and repeat until you've done all five bedrooms. Then move on to whichever room you feel is least daunting. 

Maybe empty one entire bedroom of furniture and put all the "sell" items in there? If it's all in one area, and dealers or whomever don't have to go from one room to another to see what you have, they may be inclined to take a little time to ferret out the things that they feel they can sell.

As you work room by room, tag the furniture that you plan to move to your new place. Once your name comes up on the waiting list, it might be that what you thought you wanted to keep isn't something you wanted to keep after all. Or it might be that you've still got too much stuff and need to downsize more.

Are there any bigger towns or small cities within, say, an hour or two's driving distance? When you've sorted enough things and are ready to start selling them, maybe you could place a classified ad in those towns/cities newspapers in their garage/yard/estate sale sections.

This must be a really intimidating task. I can "think" it, but I don't know if I could do it! Once good thing for the time being is that you have a place to live. If you get an apartment before all the things that you can sell are gone, you'll still have the house to keep them in.


----------



## CPA-Kim (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm from upstate NY.  Not sure what City you are close to but in my home town (Port Henry) there is a 50% unemployment rate.  Houses are not selling and the existing houses are not in good repair.  It's beautiful country but nobody has money to spend.  I lived in an 8-bedroom Victorian.  When my parents sold it, they had an estate sale and just let the locals tramp through the house.  Their house was is perfect condition and extremely clean and neat.  Even so, they didn't get much for it and the antiques sold for next to nothing.  

That was before e-Bay.  If I had all those antiques, I'd list them on e-Bay.  I wouldn't know of any other way to sell them if nobody local is interested except truck them to the closest large city.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 7, 2014)

Looks like she has a pretty good handle on how to deal with the goods she wants to sell. The website is well done. Maybe she could put a link to it on CL. However, I find it kind of strange to show the items that MIGHT be available "later on". That would be a big turn off to me, dangling the items I would want  to purchase but only able to buy the other things she IS selling NOW.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 7, 2014)

Do you have any storage options? I mean, pack everything that you feel is worth keeping, and the rest you could just sell for whatever you could get.  But saving all the precious or valuable items until you can figure what to do.  Storage seems cheaper then putting money into "rebuilding" the house.  The thing for me, is always take my time, explore all the avenues, and choose what's best.  If you could store things you wanted to keep, then put the house on the market, and live in a small inexpensive "temporary" place.

I'm just sort of thinking outloud here.  The one thing is the economy is stinky everywhere it seems, surprised me back East is the same as out West, as far as economy.  I am imagining you being overwhelmed, I sure would be.  And if you could just get into a temporary "fix" for the situation, that would relieve some of your stress, and save your money.  I tell you, Ebay, garage sales, Craigslist, are not making the big bucks on items.  I think things are either selling for "too" cheap, or not selling.  I don't know how many friends you have that are willing to help you pack and move all that stuff either.  Even my sister wanting to "will" her car to me is overwhelming because I told her, it would be more of a burden then a blessing.  Insurance, storage, trying to sell it.  I don't want to inherit any stuff, just leave me money:lofl:


----------



## Kaya (Jun 7, 2014)

Where I live, people would be in line to buy that stuff. ALL of it in one fell swoop. I have a friend in San Bernadino that has a HUGE warehouse..and she buys in bulk. She would snap that stuff up in a heartbeat. Alas...its in NY.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 7, 2014)

I don't doubt people would snatch it up, I'm just wondering if she could get fair prices.  Maybe she never could get what it's worth, that's the world we live in.  I'm more suggesting she doesn't rush it.  You know that desperation thing, people can smell it a mile away and take advantage.  I'm thinking ways she might keep the "advantage" over the mongers (not talking about your friend by any means) .  I don't know her, but I do know people around here that will take advantage of seniors, or others.  Hate to see those beautiful things not bring some value to her life, especially since she already put a lot (it sounds) into the house itself.  Like Kim said, it isn't a sellers market.

I could just imagine this cute, smaller place, just right for her, and being able to take her time weeding through, and decorating her place with the things her folks left her.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 7, 2014)

this is a thought too, maybe dumb one, but what if she could store the things she wants, and donate the house to some charity organization.  I bet Kim could tell us what sort of a tax, write-off she might get?  I'm just saying if selling it, or keeping it is like more of a hardship.  I don't know the exact situation.  Some of the things could be used with the house, so she wouldn't have to worry bout clutter, the charity would gladly clean it up to have the house for a shelter, or place to keep loaves and fishes, stuff like that.  Just ideas 

For me, I could afford to just give a house away, but if a person could, that would be one way to get rid of the headache, and the drain on the ole bank-roll!!


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 7, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I don't doubt people would snatch it up, I'm just wondering if she could get fair prices.  Maybe she never could get what it's worth, that's the world we live in.  I'm more suggesting she doesn't rush it.  You know that desperation thing, people can smell it a mile away and take advantage.  I'm thinking ways she might keep the "advantage" over the mongers (not talking about your friend by any means) .  I don't know her, but I do know people around here that will take advantage of seniors, or others.  Hate to see those beautiful things not bring some value to her life, especially since she already put a lot (it sounds) into the house itself.  Like Kim said, it isn't a sellers market.
> 
> I could just imagine this cute, smaller place, just right for her, and being able to take her time weeding through, and decorating her place with the things her folks left her.



That would absolutely be my concern as well, somebody taking advantage of one who doesn't know the worth of these items.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 7, 2014)

Debodun, 

that's something I imagine you are already planning is to have it all assessed, I think that's the word.  Of course we all know things are really only worth what someone is willing to pay for them, at least that is how I see it.  I'll bet right about now you are thinking "why did I ask" LOL!!  Well, we're here for you Denise


----------



## Kaya (Jun 7, 2014)

Can't sell in bulk what the items are worth. It's like guys that go in a pawn shop on that pawn show...find out the item is worth, for example, 1000 bucks and then say they WANT 1000 bucks. So the buyer..what does he get out of it to resell and make his own profit? Nothing. So, it won't happen. She would have to find personal collectors that don't want to resell..they want to keep it. And that isn't going to happen either. Maybe if she had a couple of things, but not the pile she has.

So if she wants to make some money and get rid of it so she can sell the house..then she needs to sell it for HALF its value so whomever does buy it, also makes a profit.

When I had my stores (2), I also did consignment. My targets were not tourists or customers from the valley. My targets were DEALERS. They are the ones with the money. And I did VERY well. I also had spaces in antique malls. I did extremely well there too. Because of targeting OTHER DEALERS...not customers off the street. Gotta go where the money is. Dealers. 

She needs to do her homework on what each piece is valued at...what it sells for in the common market. That takes a lot of time. Which she may not have.


----------



## debodun (Jun 8, 2014)

I've done most research on the glassware since it's easily identified and there are scads of books and Web sites available on pricing. I made a spread sheet then averaged the values I found, then halved that and that's the price I assign to these items. For instance, the Depression glass candlesticks in the 'Adam' pattern. Kovell's price is $125, Gene Florence's is $80, Luckey, Mauzy and TIAS are around $90 - average $95 and half is about $50. However, people these days aren't collecting like people were doing back in the 70s and 80s. I also think people have what I term "garage sale mentality" which is - nothing at a garage sale should be over $1, even if it's a Ming vase or Chippendale sofa.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow, debodun, you really are stuck between a rock and a hard place. I don't know what I'd do. You're sitting on a gold mine and nobody wants gold

Can you afford to pay the taxes/insurance on the house and bare maintenance so that it won't go to rack and ruin, upkeep on the yard so that it won't look like it's abandoned and still manage to get yourself moved out to a smaller place? That might be what you should do. The house will at least provide storage for all the collectibles/antiques until you can figure out what to do with it all.


----------



## debodun (Jun 8, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> You're sitting on a gold mine and nobody wants gold.



Amen to that, sister! I had another sale yesterday since some other people were having sales nearby. Only about 10 people stopped, about half bought anything, but the items I sold were more the "quality" things. I do advertise on Craig's List, Facebook and eBay classifieds. When my family had a sale years ago, people would be lined up waiting even before the sale opened. Not like that these days.


----------



## littleowl (Jun 8, 2014)

Personally I would move and get myself a more manageable place to live such as a bungalow.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 8, 2014)

debodun said:


> I've done most research on the glassware since it's easily identified and there are scads of books and Web sites available on pricing. I made a spread sheet then averaged the values I found, then halved that and that's the price I assign to these items. For instance, the Depression glass candlesticks in the 'Adam' pattern. Kovell's price is $125, Gene Florence's is $80, Luckey, Mauzy and TIAS are around $90 - average $95 and half is about $50. However, people these days aren't collecting like people were doing back in the 70s and 80s. I also think people have what I term "garage sale mentality" which is - nothing at a garage sale should be over $1, even if it's a Ming vase or Chippendale sofa.



Oh, dead-on with the garage-sale mentality.  I'll go with a pocket full of change and expect to get something, but everything is out of my range.  When hearing from you (the seller's side) I can understand, the prices go up because of that dang E word  hate that word, but I'll whisper so everyone knows, economy, lol!! But you are obviously a go-getter, and have a good start on this. I don't think anyone will be able to take advantage of you Denise PS Keep us posted, I could just see someone buying that place and doing a bed and breakfast, something like that.  We have a lot of Victorian homes in Roseburg, lovely when you have the dough you want to invest in getting them up to code!!  Here's one of our historical homes downtown, love it!  When I was in Junior High, a girl-friends family owned this, it was so much fun to go over and stay with her there.  It's fixed up way nicer now though

https://www.flickr.com/photos/elijahgarcia/3289759278/


----------



## Kaya (Jun 8, 2014)

Roseburg is beautiful! Rents are less expensive than here, too. Hmmm.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 8, 2014)

I don't recall where you live Kaya, but most of the States I've lived in (about 5 or 6 I think) seemed relative.  For example, I paid 600 for a studio apartment in East Bay CA, but my wage was 15 an hour.  Up here, the cottage probably would have been about 400, but my wage would have maybe been 10 or 11 an hour.  That's not exactly relative, but probably close.  So out here, the rent may be cheaper, but the wages are also lower.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 8, 2014)

I don't have a wage. I am retired.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 8, 2014)

I understand that, but you see what I was getting at.  So, if you are retired, you still have a set amount right?  So you would want to live where you could get the most for your money  I think you are in the South, can't remember exactly, but I can tell you it is much different here, near where I live.  I want to move from here myself, and I was raised here.  I like the moderate climates of our coast, and guess what, the rents are higher for a place that is equal to the same place inland.  More tourists, more retired.  I guess they think all retired people have more money


----------



## Kaya (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm on the central calif coast...rents here are 1500 per month for a 2 bedroom..up to 3000 per month for 3 to 4 bedroom. Room rentals in these homes go for 600 per month. For just a room.
Hubby's and my budget on SS could cover the rent in Roseburg. It can't here.

Living in your area for those still working...yeah. It is probably hard. Same here. Can't find work when college students will take minimum wage. Probably the same everywhere there is a college.

But for those retired, the rents there are much cheaper than here.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 8, 2014)

I have been looking at rentals in the Chico/Paradise areas...as well as Klamath Falls and Alturas. Now I might expand that search to Oregon although I would have to start all over again with medical assistance and I am not sure I want to do that. So...on the border would suffice.


----------

